# Dayton Audio RS100-4, PS95-8 and HAT L3V2



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

This is more of a "Hey go check this speaker out!!" than a review.

I am testing about 15 pairs of 3" midrange drivers. I listened and measured just about all of them now and I want to bring to light a true outlier, the Dayton Audio PS95-8. The overall clarity and response is outstanding! For the minimal cost of these speakers anybody in the market for a 3" driver should pick these up. FYI I have not tested any other 3" driver that has better high frequency extension.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice. I may have to give those a try.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd definitely recommend them in the appropriate install.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Impressive considering they are 8ohm vs. the 4ohm drivers. The output is actually better down low and up high. Cool


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I wonder how the PS95-8 would do in a column array - 6-8 in a row. I wonder how much air space they would need.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

lizardking said:


> Impressive considering they are 8ohm vs. the 4ohm drivers. The output is actually better down low and up high. Cool


All of the 8hm drivers I have have a higher sensitivy than the 4ohm drivers, which can be heard.

BTW they handled 80 wrms from my test amp in an open baffle no problem. 



fredridge said:


> I wonder how the PS95-8 would do in a column array - 6-8 in a row. I wonder how much air space they would need.


I don't think they were designed for an array but give it a try.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

It's nice to have another option in this size.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice, I've read good things about both the RS100 and the PS95 on other forums. I actually just used the RS100-8 recently in a home audio setup with great results. 

What were they mounted on/in and are these on-axis measurements?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ray21 said:


> Nice, I've read good things about both the RS100 and the PS95 on other forums. I actually just used the RS100-8 recently in a home audio setup with great results.
> 
> What were they mounted on/in and are these on-axis measurements?


They were mounted on an open baffle. The measurements were taken 3" from the cone. I did not calibrate my mic for SPL. Soundcard is calibrated though.

Pic of baffles :


















If anybody sees fault in my measurements let me know. I certainly do not know it all when it comes to taking RTA measurements and I will gladly taek advice.

RTA setup - Dayton EMM-6 mic, Tascam US-122 MKII, laptop.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

Any distortion plots? Spl is one thing, but if that Spl comes from higher distortion levels, then that is part of the equation. Polars would be nice too.

Thanks for the measurements. It takes effort to do this kind of stuff and it is always welcomed by me.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Orion525iT said:


> Any distortion plots? Spl is one thing, but if that Spl comes from higher distortion levels, then that is part of the equation. Polars would be nice too.
> 
> Thanks for the measurements. It takes effort to do this kind of stuff and it is always welcomed by me.


I've ever done either of those tests. Give me a while to research it and I'll post them.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Good to hear since i just ordered a pair yesterday. Ill be running a pair in stock locations in the dash.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

beerdrnkr said:


> Good to hear since i just ordered a pair yesterday. Ill be running a pair in stock locations in the dash.


Please comment in this thread once you have them installed and demoed them!

They are fairly heavy for their size. The motor structure is almost the same size as the RS100-4. Mounting flange is a tad smaller than the RS100-4. Leaps and bounds above the RS100-4 in overall music clarity.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> Please comment in this thread once you have them installed and demoed them!
> 
> They are fairly heavy for their size. The motor structure is almost the same size as the RS100-4. Mounting flange is a tad smaller than the RS100-4. Leaps and bounds above the RS100-4 in overall music clarity.


I definitely will. I currently have the rs-180 7s (paper) in the doors and the dayton rs28s tweets in the dash.

I also have a set of the dayton reference 4s (paper) and a pair of the dayton amt mini tweets that I have to play with. Processing power is holding me back on trying those other speakers out. I'm hoping this full range driver will work well for the time being.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

just bought the rs125-p and was playing around with it, but definitely interested in a further review of the ps95-8 as i almost snagged it as well.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Soon!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have those PS95s and I wonder how would paper RS100 would stack up against it or RS75 for that matter. Looking for a tad more detailed sound I guess.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll be installing mine today after work. Currently have the RS100-4p installed in the dash.

Mless, where are your mids installed?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

beerdrnkr said:


> Mless, where are your mids installed?


In the kicks pointing to the back of the radio.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> I have those PS95s and I wonder how would paper RS100 would stack up against it or RS75 for that matter. Looking for a tad more detailed sound I guess.


You are looking for a more detailed sound than the PS95? I find it hard to achieve any more detail ( referring to FR) from a single speaker.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So after a little experimenting with the Dayton full range 3 1/2s , i decided to go back to the dayton rs100s. 

In my application with the mids in the dash firing towards the windshield, the rs100s just sound much better and they're much easier to tame. With my limited dsp, i just couldn't get the fullrange daytons to sound good. They have plenty of detail but I just couldn't eq them in the high midrange (between 1kh-8khz) enough to tame them down a bit. 

The rs100Ps are great and although they can't extend as high as the fullrangers they still sound great and give plenty of detail, while also playing lower. I plan on getting a processor and mounting some tweeters in the a-pillars sometime soon to help out the RS100p that last bit in the 10khz-20khz range.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

You may have sold me on the Dayton Audio PS95-8
How would it compare to the aluminum cone RS100? Does it come in 4ohm also?

edit; Also looks like the PS95 is outta stock all about?


----------



## satx60 (Oct 14, 2014)

edouble101 said:


> They were mounted on an open baffle. The measurements were taken 3" from the cone. I did not calibrate my mic for SPL. Soundcard is calibrated though.
> 
> 
> If anybody sees fault in my measurements let me know. I certainly do not know it all when it comes to taking RTA measurements and I will gladly taek advice.
> ...


Thanks for the info on that little driver! Here's some tips to help you get more accurate measurements. 

You need to measure far field to see accurate high frequency content. At 3" from the cone, your data is only accurate up to about 1k. That's probably why the responses slope down so much. I'd try around 20". I believe the rule is 5 times cone diameter. 

You'll likely want to gate out room reflections when taking farfield measurements. Look at the impulse response to see the first room refection and create a window below that. usually around 3.5ms indoors.

Set smoothing at 1/12 or 1/24. That should give good resolution. 

Make graphs 5db scale.

Your measurement baffle should be smooth, so no stepped ring around the driver. I don't know if this will have any real effect on a mid, but with tweeters you'd see edge diffraction in the response. Also, your baffle looks fairly wide, but remember that you'll get baffle step in your response where it looks like the drivers aren't very strong down low depending on the width. If this is say 10" wide the response will be 3db down at around 450Hz and continue down from there.


----------



## kandroid (Nov 24, 2013)

I use the Dayton RS100-4 in the dash in custom fiberglass enclosure in a active setup. it easily hits 300 hz without a whimper.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the rs100 will do 300hz fine in a small pillar.
Nice pods but dont they intrude your view a little bit? Either way, drive safe.


----------



## kandroid (Nov 24, 2013)

Kazuhiro said:


> I'm pretty sure the rs100 will do 300hz fine in a small pillar.
> Nice pods but dont they intrude your view a little bit? Either way, drive safe.


I have no visibility issues. Been driving like this for a quite a while.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

im looking to replace the OEM subaru 3.5" dash speakers...any issues running the Dayton Audio PS95-8? have to keep headunit and stock crossovers etc...just looking to upgrade speakers as stock are poor


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

vwtoby said:


> im looking to replace the OEM subaru 3.5" dash speakers...any issues running the Dayton Audio PS95-8? have to keep headunit and stock crossovers etc...just looking to upgrade speakers as stock are poor


In my wrx, I didn't like the sound of the Dayton 3 1/2 full rangers, I preferred the Dayton rs100p a lot more. Sounded really good in the stock dash location.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody using these tweeterless? On or off axis? Where are you crossing them? Are you satisfied with their output (keeping up with your midbass)? Just looking for some thoughts and would love more installation details so that there is better context.

I know, at this price, that I should just buy a pair and see for myself. I just over-research just about every purchase.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

I ran the RS100 tweeter less for a little bit, slightly off axis. Very dull. No eq however, and it definitely wouldnt keep up with the paper cones.


----------



## maiden (Apr 6, 2015)

Has anyone used the PS95-8 in A pillars on axis? I think it makes a compelling case to be used as a widebander, but will need some eq around the 2.5khz region. RS100's I think are better off being used as a midrange, max used up to 10Khz.


----------



## jcmusika (Aug 14, 2015)

beerdrnkr said:


> So after a little experimenting with the Dayton full range 3 1/2s , i decided to go back to the dayton rs100s.
> 
> In my application with the mids in the dash firing towards the windshield, the rs100s just sound much better and they're much easier to tame. With my limited dsp, i just couldn't get the fullrange daytons to sound good. They have plenty of detail but I just couldn't eq them in the high midrange (between 1kh-8khz) enough to tame them down a bit.
> 
> The rs100Ps are great and although they can't extend as high as the fullrangers they still sound great and give plenty of detail, while also playing lower. I plan on getting a processor and mounting some tweeters in the a-pillars sometime soon to help out the RS100p that last bit in the 10khz-20khz range.


I am on the fence on this.
on my new project in the next month, i need a mid range driver to do a 3 way. planning on using the silver flutes to do midwoofers, the RS100 for midrange and the Vifa XT25TG30 as tweets. i plan on running full active using C-DSP 6x8

now i am looking at the PS95 ??


----------



## kandroid (Nov 24, 2013)

I would recommend using these drivers fully on axis to either of the ears. Left driver to left and the right driver to the right. 
The RS100 definitely needs tweeters, put them on the same axis as the midrange either on vertical or horizontal axis.
The PS will not need tweeters but will not have as good a low end as the RS100.4
The minimum enclosure volume for the RS is 1.8 to 2 liters for it to hit the lows. I have them bandpassed between 315hz/18 db and 8.5khz/12db.


----------



## jcmusika (Aug 14, 2015)

Kandroid- thank you for the tip. will use your Xpoints for starters


----------

